# Elgin ? Kendle & Dent - Info Please



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I have an Elgin watch.

I think it's classed as either a Ladies Pocket watch, or Fob watch.

I don't know anything about it,,,,,

can anyone tell me anything about this please ?










I also have _(if I can find it)_ a pocket watch made by

*Kendle & Dent*

Watchmakers to the Admiralty

All I can remember is that it has a loose winder key (I think the winder stem was broke)

When I find it, i'll send a picture here.

cheers all


----------

